# I thought it would be worse than this.....and when do pg symptoms go away??



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

So far the cramping has all but stopped. And the clots aren't that big and the flow isn't that heavy. I only filled a small part of a pad this whole day. I guess I was thinking it would be worse. The only thing I have is a headache but I think it is from the stress......

ONe more thing...when will the pg symptoms go away? I'm still really nauseous and I still have the fullness in my uterus and stuff. When will all this go away??

Thanks for all of your help ladies!!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

Let me say two things before I write what I'm about to. First, I'm not an expert by any means and secondly, I don't want to get your hopes up.

I also had a very early m/c and had much much more bleeding than what you're describing. Actually, it was consistent with the amount of one of my normal periods. The cramping was pretty bad too and lasted for about two days. If you've only filled a small spot on a pad in an entire day, then perhaps you weren't m/c to begin with or it is an incomplete m/c.

Also, with my m/c, my pg symptoms were gone the day before I started bleeding.

You need to see a doctor. This isn't something to mess around with. If you are indeed still pg, then you need to be closely monitored and on pelvic rest. If you aren't then your doctor needs to be sure that all the products of conception are expelled (I'm sorry to be so graphic about a loss). Also the issue of your bf'ing crosses my mind as well. While it's perfectly fine to bf in a healthy pg, I don't know that the same applies to a case of threatened m/c.

I'm sorry you're going through this. I know from experience how sad and scared you are right now. You'll be in my thoughts....

lisa--mama to bright-eyed Aidan


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks, but apparently the pregnancy had stopped developing some weeks before. I had noticed around 9 or 10 weeks that I wasn't really having any of the pregnancy symptoms I had had earlier. I had quite a lot of blood, but it took about a day for it to show up. I had light bleeding for about 24 hours before the big gush came. Best wishes to you!

Oh, I had horrible pimples after the pregnancy ended. It took several weeks for that to clear up.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I think Amywillo was right. Yesterday may have been the calm before the storm. I slept absolutely wonderful last night but when I woke up and started moving around I felt nice and squishy!! This morning there still isn't a lot of blood but I passed a hugundo clot! So, I'm assuming that today will be the day it kicks in.

Funny thing is is that when I had Tracy I was always afraid in the beginning of having a m/c but thought...how would I know. Well, I know now that you really can't miss it









Luckily I think I've already accepted what is happening. I know I'm going to be sad about it but I don't think my mind is going to dwell on it. I think I'm doing ok!


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I m/c this summer and I still have a few pounds that just won't go away!! I think it may take awhile for the symptoms to disappear. I feel our bodies need that time to reacclimate. Hormones - they sure do a number on us! I think it just takes time.

I am thinking of you and hope this helps.

peace and blessings,
Beth


----------

